# Seneca The Duck first 5000



## Punky Zoé

L'homme aux questions pointues qui nous font pédaler comme des canards et qui ébranlent les certitudes des plus stoïques d'entre nous est à 5000! 

* *_Félicitations !!! Et on en veut encore 5000 de plus !!! _*
*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pas un couac en 5000 posts ?
Impossible... cherchons bien... 


Seneca the Duck said:


> [...] (In the meantime, I've come up  with a new theory: perhaps the milkman dropped a lot of bottles in the  street that morning.)



Bravo et merci pour ces petits moments d'intense réflexion !


----------



## Micia93

Bravo Seneca, 

je suis bien moins originale que Punky et Karine, mais le coeur y est quand même !


----------



## Jasmine tea

Merci Punky Zoé d’avoir eu la merveilleuse idée de lancer ce thread.

Marmontel dit « On perd l'habitude de réfléchir comme celle de marcher ; et l'âme s'engourdit et s'énerve comme le corps dans une stupide indolence ».

Il a bien raison, et c’est un grand malheur…. Mais heureusement les threads de Seneca sont là pour nous en prévenir… Suivons au pas le canard et faisons travailler nos méninges comme le Sénèque… !!!
Je suis donc partante pour la découverte de 5000 autres threads !


----------



## carog

> G'day folks!



Salut Seneca!
Congrats on your 5,000 posts! et parmi ces 5,000, les questions les plus tordues de WR! 
Can't wait for the next 5,000!



> Unless Carog is the forgiving sort, I'll end up in court and owing thousands.



Lucky for you, I am (most of the time...)


----------



## Michelvar

Yo, Seneca!

Toutes mes félicitations pour ces 5000 preuves de culture, de patience et de gentillesse!

Michel


----------



## doinel

Un canard polyglotte , je veux bien renouveler mon abonnement pour 5000 autres numéros .
doinel


----------



## carog

Alors Seneca, on fait le timide?


----------



## Punky Zoé

carog said:


> Alors Seneca, on fait le timide?


Ben, dans cette position c'est pas facile d'apercevoir ce fil  ! (ou alors c'est un canard qui fait la politique de l'autruche ? )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> [...](ou alors c'est un canard qui fait la politique de l'autruche ? )


Ou peut-être fait-il la chèvre ? 


Seneca the Duck said:


> [...] (I suggest you have a look at the Goat-Sheep dictionary on this forum.) [...]


----------



## Nicomon

À moins qu'il se prépare pour cet événement : *Great Seneca River Duck* Race 

*5000 bravos à notre* *canard cultivé* *!!! *

*Cadeau pour toi*... don't know about the taste, but the logo's nice.


----------



## Novanas

G'day, Folks!  (That's one of the bad things about putting things in writing: they can later be used against you.)

Now, I'm terribly sorry for responding so late to this thread, which has only just now come to my attention.  Sometimes, it's true, I tend to be a bit of a "bird-brain", but I certainly don't want anyone to think that I was trying to "duck out".  Perhaps I have been a bit distracted the last few days.

At any rate, I'm extremely grateful to Punky Zoé for having started this thread and to everyone who's replied.  To say that I'm moved and flattered would be saying far too little.

Nicomon: I'm not too sure about the "canard cultivé", but I'm very grateful for the gift and hope that all of us can get together some time to share it.  As for the Seneca River race, I'd love to get in it.  Those little plastic fellows wouldn't stand a chance against a real item like me.

Est-ce que je fais le timide?  No, but I have been looking for a photo like that to post next to my name on the forum.  But somehow, I think it might be misinterpreted, so perhaps I should leave it.

And Carog, I'm glad you're the forgiving sort, but actually, in this case, I think it's great wisdom on your part.  Your lawyer would want much more from you than he could get from me.  I'm afraid I haven't been doing too well lately trying to sell my duck eggs at the market.

And KaRiNe, I thought the milkman and his bottles was a very good suggestion, and I was extremely disappointed that no one else seconded it.

And Jasmine tea, perhaps I could teach you how to walk, and maybe even dance, like a duck, but to get people thinking, I'm not so sure of that.  I know there are plenty of people on this forum who've often got me thinking.

And as for "mes questions pointues" et "tordues", I'm happy to accept those adjectives.  I often fear that most of them are just plain stupid.

And to everyone else who've offered their best wishes, many thanks.  I'm truly grateful.

To speak seriously (quack-quack), my 5000 posts are a tribute to this forum.  As everyone knows, over the last couple of years I've needed a lot of help, and if I hadn't got it here, I'd have long ago been winging my way to some other forum.  And I don't know which one that would be, because I don't think there could possibly be another one like this one.  At any rate, I am very well aware of my great debt to my francophone friends (and to quite a few anglophone friends as well).  Thanks to all of you for this thread, and to the many others that you've helped me on.


----------

